# Problem mit meinem Garteneichhörchen



## pyro (27. Apr. 2017)

Das Eichhörnchen das sein Revier u.a. in meinem Garten hat will an einem Dachbalken am Haus ein Nest bauen. Das gefällt uns nicht besonders...

Was könnte ich tun um anderweitig eine Nestgelegenheit zu bieten? Gibt es auch Eichhörnchen-Nistkästen die ich bauen kann?

Kennt sich hier jemand mit Eichhörnchen aus??


----------



## Erin (28. Apr. 2017)

Schau mal hier...

http://www.lbv.de/ratgeber/tipps-fu...arten/eichhoernchen-helfen-und-schuetzen.html

edit

https://www.google.de/search?client...UEYpoKHXarCnAQsKwBCJ0BKAEwEQ&biw=1024&bih=729

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man sie auch kaufen kann...

Da sie anscheinend immer mehrere Nester haben, müsstet du schon ein paar anbieten


----------

